# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  PT-141 + Cialis = Anxiety!

## Brazensol

Ok. Picked up the cialis today and the pt-141 came in a few days ago. Really anxious to try it this weekend. On the other hand I do have some concern about priapism. Anybody know how often this occurs with cialis? Does the fact I don't need the cialis to get an erection increase the risk? I know, I know, I worry to much...  :Aajack:

----------


## vinceproduction

Personally I'd just do the pt-141 by itself at least the first time. I used melanotan 2 which has the same effect on libido and wow it was something. I'm going to give pt-141 a try soon myself. Again if you don't need the cialis I'd just try pt by itself. My 2 cents.

vinnietrt

----------


## Times Roman

I haven't heard anyone complaining about priapism.

a good starter stack might be .5mg pt-141 (light dose) and an appropriate dose of cialis depending on your profile.

Prefer to pin instead of nasal inhale PT-141, effects are much better. inhaling means double or triple your dose.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Like TR said; I wouldn't worry about Priapism as well.

5mg of Tadalafil (Cialis) is very low dose if you're taking it daily (which you should it's very good for you healthwise) and of the 3 PDE5i class drugs it's the weakest of the bunch so you'll be fine.

.5mg on Friday nite and again Saturday nite will give you a rock star weekend coupled with the Cialis both days. 

IF you're not taking the daily Cialis now, you will want to start now...need to build up serum levels at that low dose or you can start out with a 20mg today and 5mg Friday and again on Saturday. 

Finally, if you are really worried about Priapism buy some Sudafed and keep it on hand; it will get rid of Priapism most of the time IF it does occur.

----------


## Times Roman

> Like TR said; I wouldn't worry about Priapism as well.
> 
> 5mg of Tadalafil (Cialis) is very low dose if you're taking it daily (which you should it's very good for you healthwise) and of the 3 PDE5i class drugs it's the weakest of the bunch so you'll be fine.
> 
> .5mg on Friday nite and again Saturday nite will give you a rock star weekend coupled with the Cialis both days. 
> 
> IF you're not taking the daily Cialis now, you will want to start now...*need to build up serum levels at that low dose* or you can start out with a 20mg today and 5mg Friday and again on Saturday. 
> 
> Finally, if you are really worried about Priapism buy some Sudafed and keep it on hand; it will get rid of Priapism most of the time IF it does occur.


how long would that take?

----------


## Times Roman

> Personally I'd just do the pt-141 by itself at least the first time. I used melanotan 2 which has the same effect on libido and wow it was something. I'm going to give pt-141 a try soon myself. Again if you don't need the cialis I'd just try pt by itself. My 2 cents.
> 
> vinnietrt


had to laugh, as this is the same advice i give to newbs on their first cycle of aas.

OP, yes, probably wise to listen to this gentleman and only try the pt-141 by itself first before stacking with something else.

thanks for keeping me honest vinceproduction!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> how long would that take?


TR, at the daily dose of 5mg it can up to a week for serum levels to reach a point where NO2 produciton is at a level to produce a decent erection coupled with desire...or porn of course.

Seriously, 5mg is a very low dose. I take 5mg every 12 hours on average along with 1mg of Doxazosin (an alpha blocker) and I don't see any neg sides at all other then a decent erection and a lot of vascularity in the gym...an added plus among others.

A man could be safe with 20mg a day to be honest.

----------


## Times Roman

> TR, at the daily dose of 5mg it can up to a week for serum levels to reach a point where NO2 produciton is at a level to produce a decent erection coupled with desire...or porn of course.
> 
> Seriously, 5mg is a very low dose. I take 5mg every 12 hours on average along with 1mg of *Doxazosin* (an alpha blocker) and I don't see any neg sides at all other then a decent erection and a lot of vascularity in the gym...an added plus among others.
> 
> A man could be safe with 20mg a day to be honest.


I'll check into the Doxazosin with my doc to see if i can get a script. but damn! this means he gets to do his DRE thing on me again! (I feel so cheap!!)

----------


## steroid.com 1

I told my TRT Doc about the coadministered use of a daily PDE5i and an alpha blocker like Doxazosin (Cardura) and he now has guys who never really had success with a stand alone PDE5i now getting decent erections again.

It's a wonderful combination.

----------


## Brazensol

The doc gave me the 20 mg pills. I had planned to split them in half but they or a weird kind of shape not unlike a teardrop so I don't know how easy that will be. Next time I will tell him to give me 10 mg pills. Already have sudafed in the house so no problem there. Friday night is out since the wife will be working all night but Saturday should be great. That reminds me, I need to tell her to bring home some more syringes...

Gonna take a 20 mg today and try to split them little beggers in half and take 10mg daily which was my plan anyway. He only gave me 18 (how dare he think I don't have sex everyday!). Sexual side effects aside, I've heard this is a good daily supplement for the NO.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Get a good pill cutter from drug store. They are an odd shape but the cutter will do the job.

Front load with 20mg than 10mg or 5mg daily thereafter.

----------


## sirupate

> Ok. Picked up the cialis today and the pt-141 came in a few days ago. Really anxious to try it this weekend. On the other hand I do have some concern about priapism. Anybody know how often this occurs with cialis? Does the fact I don't need the cialis to get an erection increase the risk? I know, I know, I worry to much...


I think priapism is pretty rare, even though they warn about it in each commercial you see. My doctor said he had never seen a case in all his hospital ER work...he sort of downplayed that concern. His bigger concern is if you have chest pain and call the squad, don't let them give you nitrates for the chest pain. That will likely kill you he said.

That said, go easy on the viagra at first just to see how it affects you.

Ooops...see this about Cialis...same advice on nitrates for chest pain applies...but I like Cialis way better than Viagra. If you buy liquid Cia, much easier to dose at low levels too.

----------


## xcraider37

> The doc gave me the 20 mg pills. I had planned to split them in half but they or a weird kind of shape not unlike a teardrop so I don't know how easy that will be. Next time I will tell him to give me 10 mg pills. Already have sudafed in the house so no problem there. Friday night is out since the wife will be working all night but Saturday should be great. That reminds me, I need to tell her to bring home some more syringes...
> 
> Gonna take a 20 mg today and try to split them little beggers in half and take 10mg daily which was my plan anyway. He only gave me 18 (how dare he think I don't have sex everyday!). Sexual side effects aside, I've heard this is a good daily supplement for the NO.


I cut the cialis in three parts use every other day, as long as my e2 is in check that works great for me.

----------


## Brazensol

I split them down the middle and they seemed too cut cleanly. Probably have a few in the 8 mg range and a few in the 12 mg range but overall they cut well. 

Won't know my current E2 until next lab work in ~3 weeks.

----------


## Brazensol

> I think priapism is pretty rare, even though they warn about it in each commercial you see. My doctor said he had never seen a case in all his hospital ER work...he sort of downplayed that concern. His bigger concern is if you have chest pain and call the squad, don't let them give you nitrates for the chest pain. That will likely kill you he said.
> 
> That said, go easy on the viagra at first just to see how it affects you.
> 
> Ooops...see this about Cialis...same advice on nitrates for chest pain applies...but I like Cialis way better than Viagra. If you buy liquid Cia, much easier to dose at low levels too.


Great! Something else to worry about! lol.

----------


## xcraider37

> I split them down the middle and they seemed too cut cleanly. Probably have a few in the 8 mg range and a few in the 12 mg range but overall they cut well.
> 
> Won't know my current E2 until next lab work in ~3 weeks.


How did you get 18 pills my ins. Will only provide 6 per month?

----------


## spywizard

you are going to go blind

----------


## kelkel

> I'll check into the Doxazosin with my doc to see if i can get a script. but damn! this means he gets to do his DRE thing on me again! (I feel so cheap!!)


Oh, you get used to it!

 :7up:

----------


## kelkel

Speaking of priapism's. That was just on that new medical reality show "NY Med" with Dr. Oz. Guy came into the ER with a 12 hr boner and in serious pain. Doc put a needle in his johnson and pulled out blood to relieve it. Lovely.

 :Aajack:

----------


## Brazensol

> How did you get 18 pills my ins. Will only provide 6 per month?


I am retired Air Force. They love pushing pills. Actually curing you, not so much. I was kind of disappointed that it was only 18 but since they are for 20 mg's and I only wanted the 10's I guess it works out well after all. I only wanted them for the NO and of course to use in conjuntion with the pt-141. Actually the doc I am working with now has been very good so far. He is more interested in treating how I feel (symptoms) than just referring to lab slips.

----------


## Brazensol

> Speaking of priapism's. That was just on that new medical reality show "NY Med" with Dr. Oz. Guy came into the ER with a 12 hr boner and in serious pain. Doc put a needle in his johnson and pulled out blood to relieve it. Lovely.


When my wife was working in the ER for her nurse degree they treated a guy with priapism and actually had to do surgery to relieve it. That is why I am a little nervous...a needle would suck but getting it sliced open is a whole other level of pain. And will it still work is the big question!

----------


## Brazensol

Ok. Took .75 mgs at 3:00 p.m. There was some burning at the injection sight but nothing serious. In a few minutes I got the slight nausea so many people talk about. This passed within 30 minutes and was never very bad. Don't think I had any flushing but immediately after the injection I got into a very hot (120+) vehicle so it would have been hard to tell if I did.

By 7:30 pm not much was happening except a backache. I don't know if this was coincidence or caused by the pt-141. Went to bed shortly after a hot bath because it was too uncomfortable to sit in a chair to watch TV or read a book. Ended up having sex around 9:30 pm and I can't say it was anything out of the usual. It was good (as usual) but nothing earth moving... One good thing this did was to loosen up my back but within half an hour of finishing my back was again causing problems. Ended up taking 500 mgs of naproxin due to excess lower back pain which was spreading into my hips and upper back. About this time I was starting to get a little concerned about my decision to try pt-141. Twenty minutes later the naporoxin started to kick in and I could finally get to sleep but woke up constantly throughout the night. I did have an erection most of the night but never experienced that "need to have sex now" feeling others have stated.

In short it was not a good exprience for me and I don't know if I will try it again or not. My back still hurts but not as bad as last night so hopefully it will pass by the end of today.

P.S. - Remembered one more thing; my left frontal deltoid started to spasm while I was falling asleep. It was a rapid fire sort of twitching spasm that lasted about a minute. It did it again a little while later but not as strong and only lasted 10 seconds or so.

----------


## Brazensol

Found this today;

The researchers found that the bremelanotide group had a higher rate of positive clinical results than the placebo group (33.5 percent versus 8.5 percent) and reported significantly more sexual satisfaction. They also found that the bremelanotide group experienced more drug-related side effects, the most common of which were nausea (12.8 percent), flushing (10.5 percent), sweating (9.3 percent), *lower back pain (7 percent)* and a disturbed sense of taste (4.7 percent).

Just my luck...

----------


## MickeyKnox

glad you started this thread, was about to start my own. here are my findings using PT-141 and Cialis(pill) and liquid Cialis

first attempt........1mg pt-141 and 20mg cialis(pill). results: flushed face within 30mins, anxiety and no change in sexual performance 6hours later

24hours later second attempt....2mg pt-141 and 20mg cialis(pill). results: same as above. BUT..i was up half the night with an erection.

24 hours later third attempt.......2mg pt-141, 20mgs cialis(pill), 25mg liquid cialis. same as above. no erection at night. 

4th attempt (waited 48hours)..........2mg pt-141, 20mg cialis(pill), 50mg liquid cialis. same as above. no erection at night.


Note: 

in the past i have tried liquid cialis by itself with zero results regardless of how i dose it. it simply doesn't work for ME or 3 of my buddies.

pt-141 does not work for me at the above dosings. (perhaps i will attempt 3mg in a few days?) 

cilais(pill) works sometimes. 

these are MY personal experiences.

----------


## Mario L

Just to add a bit to this conversation. My wife and I tried the pt. we each took .5 mg. absolutely nothing happened except we got flushed. We then tried 1 mg and same thing slight flush. Used 3 mg out of 10 mg and rest went into the garbage. Sounds like we received our pt around the same time. Maybe we got a bad batch.

----------


## Brazensol

Just got back from a 4 mile hike on the mountain (complete with rain and hail!). Backache is pretty much gone and now must rethink whether or not to retry pt-141. It might be in my best interest to wait until I get a better grip on my thyroid and low T protocols. Especially if my Test cypionate is causing a rise in E2 which is a known libido killer. I could do without the backache too...lol.

I shall chalk my first attempt up as disappointing. However I do seem a little more sensitive today to sensations so all is not lost!

----------


## Brazensol

> glad you started this thread, was about to start my own. here are my findings using PT-141 and Cialis(pill) and liquid Cialis
> 
> first attempt........1mg pt-141 and 20mg cialis(pill). results: flushed face within 30mins, anxiety and no change in sexual performance 6hours later
> 
> 24hours later second attempt....2mg pt-141 and 20mg cialis(pill). results: same as above. BUT..i was up half the night with an erection.
> 
> 24 hours later third attempt.......2mg pt-141, 20mgs cialis(pill), 25mg liquid cialis. same as above. no erection at night. 
> 
> 4th attempt (waited 48hours)..........2mg pt-141, 20mg cialis(pill), 50mg liquid cialis. same as above. no erection at night.
> ...


I suppose it is possible to get a "bad" batch. I don't really know how difficult this stuff is to make but I have a feeling it is pretty simple. I seem to be more resistant to "chemicals" and perhaps you are also. Whenever I have had pain meds in the past it always seemed I needed higher doses for them to be effective. It could be the same with pt-141.

----------


## Misery13

I only take 100mcg of iPT-141 along with homebrew liquid cialis/Viagra ( 40mg/ml cialis & 50mg/ml viagra ) no flushing in the face.works for days. Being that I take such a low dose of the iPT-141 I take it daily with my GHRP6.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> glad you started this thread, was about to start my own. here are my findings using PT-141 and Cialis(pill) and liquid Cialis
> 
> first attempt........1mg pt-141 and 20mg cialis(pill). results: flushed face within 30mins, anxiety and no change in sexual performance 6hours later
> 
> 24hours later second attempt....2mg pt-141 and 20mg cialis(pill). results: same as above. BUT..i was up half the night with an erection.
> 
> 24 hours later third attempt.......2mg pt-141, 20mgs cialis(pill), 25mg liquid cialis. same as above. no erection at night. 
> 
> 4th attempt (waited 48hours)..........2mg pt-141, 20mg cialis(pill), 50mg liquid cialis. same as above. no erection at night.


Way way to much, Micky!

You easily desensitize your receptors with this protocol.

PT 141 should be use a few times a month.

Over dosing more then 2mg can cause the same desensitization.

----------


## Brazensol

gdevine,

Do you think a higher dose, say, 1.5 mgs., would work? Do you think it would give me another backache or an even worse one?

----------


## steroid.com 1

Recommended PT 141 dosage:

Lite: .5mg
Mid: 1mg
High: 2mg

...or anything in between.

PT 141 should be used a few times a month with a week or more between injections. The more one takes does not increase effectiveness...rather, it suppresses response

I like .5mg both Friday and Saturday nights for good serum levels throughout the entire weekend and great morning erections for sex.

Got to tell you the intensity of the orgasm on PT 141 for me has been insane!!!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> gdevine,
> 
> Do you think a higher dose, say, 1.5 mgs., would work? Do you think it would give me another backache or an even worse one?


I would try again Brazensol but wait a week or so. 

Try the 2mg and see what it does for you...or 1mg Friday and 1mg Saturday.

Sides may reappear or they will not so you will need to test a few more times.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Way way to much, Micky!
> 
> You easily desensitize your receptors with this protocol.
> 
> PT 141 should be use a few times a month.
> 
> Over dosing more then 2mg can cause the same desensitization.


was hoping someone would chime in on that. thanks GD.

what do you think for the first attempt though? 1ml plus 20mg - no change in sexual performance? do you figure that was too much right off the bat? 

thanks again for your input.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> was hoping someone would chime in on that. thanks GD.
> 
> what do you think for the first attempt though? 1ml plus 20mg - no change in sexual performance? do you figure that was too much right off the bat? 
> 
> thanks again for your input.


First attempt: .5mg or 1mg

Is the 20mg Cialis? If so, take at the same time.

I've read experiences where men didn't get the response they were looking for on the first couple of attempts but when they purchased from another peptide site they got the experience they were looking for.

I believe there are differences in quality depending where you purchased from...I see that complaint often.

----------


## MickeyKnox

roger that. in your opinion is it ok to give it a try this friday? last attempt was last fri.

----------


## steroid.com 1

^^^Yes, and 2mg.

----------


## MickeyKnox

10-4. i'll post my results here. wish me luck  :Smilie:

----------


## 956Vette

> Way way to much, Micky!
> 
> You easily desensitize your receptors with this protocol.
> 
> PT 141 should be use a few times a month.
> 
> Over dosing more then 2mg can cause the same desensitization.


aphrodisiac effects from the melanocortin agonist originated from sunless tanning experimentation - you misunderstand sensitivity as well as strategy

----------


## kelkel

Knock on wood!

----------


## 956Vette

> Ok. Picked up the cialis today and the pt-141 came in a few days ago. Really anxious to try it this weekend. On the other hand I do have some concern about priapism. Anybody know how often this occurs with cialis? Does the fact I don't need the cialis to get an erection increase the risk? I know, I know, I worry to much...


This sort of lacking due diligence places the OP way outside the scope of being an appropriate PDE5 + PT-141 researcher (imho)

----------


## 956Vette

> PT 141 should be used a few times a month with a week or more between injections. The more one takes does not increase effectiveness...rather, it suppresses response


strange how this can make zero sense




> I like .5mg both Friday and Saturday nights for good serum levels throughout the entire weekend and great morning erections for sex.


and this accidental good advice comes about

----------


## 956Vette

> I only take 100mcg of iPT-141 along with homebrew liquid cialis/Viagra ( 40mg/ml cialis & 50mg/ml viagra ) no flushing in the face.works for days. Being that I take such a low dose of the iPT-141 I take it daily with my GHRP6.


Winner winner, chicken.... thanks for sharing - a touch of synthetic aphrodisic research peptides and research chems can work wonders  :Big Grin:

----------


## 956Vette

> I suppose it is possible to get a "bad" batch. I don't really know how difficult this stuff is to make but I have a feeling it is pretty simple. I seem to be more resistant to "chemicals" and perhaps you are also. Whenever I have had pain meds in the past it always seemed I needed higher doses for them to be effective. It could be the same with pt-141.


More time researching and less time airing bogus thoughts would serve the community well. The synthesis, sensitivity and effectiveness of peptides is highly complex - please re-evaluate & do not increase the haphazard dosage/usage of research chemicals.

----------


## 956Vette

> you are going to go blind


best post. lmfao  :Cool:

----------


## 956Vette

> Personally I'd just do the pt-141 by itself at least the first time. I used melanotan 2 which has the same effect on libido and wow it was something. I'm going to give pt-141 a try soon myself. Again if you don't need the cialis I'd just try pt by itself. My 2 cents.
> 
> vinnietrt


True that. PT-141/MT-2 sexual results blow PDE5s out of the water (however long term are unsustainable). Addition of PDE5s are for porn stars and/or the extremely ill/imbalanced.

----------


## 956Vette

> I haven't heard anyone complaining about priapism.


over-dosing melanotan 2/pt141 is common for the committed researcher, many learn the hard way - loss of sleep, plenty of discomfort and possible damage to one's member is indeed reality (however mind should relax, mind over matter...hospitalization is likely not in the cards for the mainstream - never heard of such a report)

----------


## Times Roman

> over-dosing melanotan 2/pt141 is common for the committed researcher, many learn the hard way - loss of sleep, plenty of discomfort and possible damage to one's member is indeed reality (however mind should relax, mind over matter...hospitalization is likely not in the cards for the mainstream - never heard of such a report)


Yes, I agree that I've had nights where it was difficult to sleep. Additionally, the occurance of wood on and off, all night long also makes for interesting dreams when they do come. The next day, i usually wake up hard, as in a low grade hangover, with a mild headache as well.

I do understand that priapism does occur, but my point is that i don't have any first or second knowledge of it occuring.

----------


## Brazensol

> This sort of lacking due diligence places the OP way outside the scope of being an appropriate PDE5 + PT-141 researcher (imho)


How so? Is this forum not for learning?

----------


## Brazensol

> First attempt: .5mg or 1mg
> 
> Is the 20mg Cialis? If so, take at the same time.
> 
> I've read experiences where men didn't get the response they were looking for on the first couple of attempts but when they purchased from another peptide site they got the experience they were looking for.
> 
> I believe there are differences in quality depending where you purchased from...I see that complaint often.


I might have to try another source.

----------


## 956Vette

> How so? Is this forum not for learning?


Indeed, hopeful my caution(s) will lead you to slow down & read more as anxiety w/ melanocortins often do not mix (or yield desired result) - best of luck  :Smilie:

----------


## steroid.com 1

^^^This I agree as well...albeit to some of his, but but not all, of his other posts here.

Stress and anxiety along with a heightened expectation can inhibit the effects of PT 141...it's in your head kind of thing. 

Take it and for get it...and take it sparingly.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> True that. *PT-141/MT-2 sexual results blow PDE5s out of the water* (however long term are unsustainable). Addition of PDE5s are for porn stars and/or the extremely ill/imbalanced.


Huge generalization here...

Show me more then one controlled study where it proves that PT 141/MT-II "blows a PDE5i out of the water.."

I can show you a ton of posts where men got no response to either PT 141 & MT II regardless of the dosage. 

Anything we men purchase on the Internet are "research quality" product and God only knows the quality of what we are injecting. 

It's why I think some men get great response and others don't...besides the other suppression issues. 

Risk v reward but that's the truth....

----------


## Brazensol

> ^^^This I agree as well...albeit to some of his, but but not all, of his other posts here.
> 
> Stress and anxiety along with a heightened expectation can inhibit the effects of PT 141...it's in your head kind of thing. 
> 
> Take it and for get it...and take it sparingly.


Perhaps my title to the original post is a bit misleading. Not particulary "anxious" in the 'can't eat or sleep because I am so worried' kind of anxious. (After flying many low-level missions through the mountinis in Alaska at night in C-130's, not many things worry me anymore). Concerned would be more to the truth. I am not prone to 'high anxiety' so that was not the cause of it not working in my case. Perhaps a bad batch or like you mentioned, not effective the first couple of times. I will try a new source and see how it goes another time. Soon! Perhaps I will try the site sponser.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> perhaps my title to the original post is a bit misleading. Not particulary "anxious" in the 'can't eat or sleep because i am so worried' kind of anxious. (after flying many low-level missions through the mountinis in alaska at night in c-130's, not many things worry me anymore). Concerned would be more to the truth. I am not prone to 'high anxiety' so that was not the cause of it not working in my case. Perhaps a bad batch or like you mentioned, not effective the first couple of times. I will try a new source and see how it goes another time. Soon! Perhaps *i will try the site sponser*.


nice!

----------


## 956Vette

> Huge generalization here...
> 
> Show me more then one controlled study where it proves that PT 141/MT-II "blows a PDE5i out of the water.."
> 
> I can show you a ton of posts where men got no response to either PT 141 & MT II regardless of the dosage. 
> 
> Anything we men purchase on the Internet are "research quality" product and God only knows the quality of what we are injecting. 
> 
> It's why I think some men get great response and others don't...besides the other suppression issues. 
> ...


PT-141 is the synthetic aphrodisiac - Viagra pushes blood around - where is the huge generalization or problem bro? (Please don't respond)
rest assured PT-141 bremelanotide will never make it to market or become mainstream - you won't need to concern yourself w/
yes.... sex on drugs/aphrodisiacs can outshine the full of blood experience imho (assume you won't require posts/proof....)
no I will not provide studies (that aren't in existence) or attempt to explain melanocortin (user) feedback, sorry
I take responsibility for knowing what quality of product - leaving "God" out of my synthetic usage 
I remain confident you are not qualified to share truth/expertise on the subj and should therefore refrain from sharing theories based on inability to purchase products for research over the internet

----------


## steroid.com 1

> i remain *confident* you are not qualified to share truth/expertise on the subj and should therefore refrain from sharing theories based on inability to purchase products for research over the internet


lmao!!!!

----------


## steroid.com 1

I've used enough PT 141 to have and hold an opinion and express my experiences with fellow members...

----------


## Times Roman

Ive used PT-141 about 16 times, and i feel this is an adequate enough experiential level to be able to form and express an opinion.

The other issue is this:

Not every product will effect everyone the same way.

Therefore, it is a good idea for OP to get a wide and diverse data set of opinions to be able to judge and weigh possible outcomes for themselves.

Just saying....

----------


## 956Vette

> I've used enough PT 141 to have and hold an opinion and express my experiences with fellow members...


go ahead and dumb down the forum then
good riddance - add to ignore list - good luck

----------


## 956Vette

> Ive used PT-141 about 16 times, and i feel this is an adequate enough experiential level to be able to form and express an opinion.
> 
> The other issue is this:
> 
> Not every product will effect everyone the same way.
> 
> Therefore, it is a good idea for OP to get a wide and diverse data set of opinions to be able to judge and weigh possible outcomes for themselves.
> 
> Just saying....


your peptide perspective is highly valued and thoughtful - always appreciative of your quality .02 TR

----------


## Brazensol

Tried again last night. Did not get any nausea or flushing. The injection (1.5 mgs vs. .75 mgs last time) really burned while injecting and about 2-3 minutes after. Is this normal? Anyway, I did not get the backache I had last time but did have leg pain in both legs. Kind of felt like when you get the flu - just an all around aching feeling. Otherwise same results as last time; no increase in libido/desire levels from the normal. I will try one more time but from a different supplier. Sadly this stuff just doesn't seem to work on me...

Of course I don't seem to be getting much benefit from trt (120 mgs/every 3.5 days) or armor thyroid either. Blood tests next week. I have upped my armor thyroid from .75 mgs to 2.0 mgs and also added isocort (3 at breakfast, 3 lunch, 2 dinner) with no notable effects. Maybe I just need larger amounts of meds due to some kind of hyper resistance? Thoughts???

----------


## oscarjones

> Like TR said; I wouldn't worry about Priapism as well.
> 
> 5mg of Tadalafil (Cialis) is very low dose if you're taking it daily (which you should it's very good for you healthwise) and of the 3 PDE5i class drugs it's the weakest of the bunch so you'll be fine.
> 
> .5mg on Friday nite and again Saturday nite will give you a rock star weekend coupled with the Cialis both days. 
> 
> IF you're not taking the daily Cialis now, you will want to start now...need to build up serum levels at that low dose or you can start out with a 20mg today and 5mg Friday and again on Saturday. 
> 
> Finally, if you are really worried about Priapism buy some Sudafed and keep it on hand; it will get rid of Priapism most of the time IF it does occur.


Let's be careful not to prescribe things, unless you're basing this information on some type of medical background? In which case it's just as bad.

Also, priapism IS something to worry about especially when combining two forms of stimuli. One works on the nerves, the other blood.

Honestly, if you accidentally were to administer the wrong amount of even 1 of these drugs (I assume it's a research brand of Cialis and so who knows if it's an accurately compounded batch) and it resulted in priapism for 12 hours or longer you would need your member amputated due to tissue necrosis.

That being said, I'm not trying to scare anyone, and any smart guy would seek medical attention before 12 hours, however in my opinion, better be safe than sorry, or at least use something like sildenafil citrate which has a shorter half-life.

----------


## Times Roman

> Tried again last night. Did not get any nausea or flushing. *The injection (1.5 mgs vs. .75 mgs last time) really burned while injecting and about 2-3 minutes after. Is this normal*? Anyway, I did not get the backache I had last time but did have leg pain in both legs. Kind of felt like when you get the flu - just an all around aching feeling. Otherwise same results as last time; no increase in libido/desire levels from the normal. I will try one more time but from a different supplier. Sadly this stuff just doesn't seem to work on me...
> 
> Of course I don't seem to be getting much benefit from trt (120 mgs/every 3.5 days) or armor thyroid either. Blood tests next week. I have upped my armor thyroid from .75 mgs to 2.0 mgs and also added isocort (3 at breakfast, 3 lunch, 2 dinner) with no notable effects. Maybe I just need larger amounts of meds due to some kind of hyper resistance? Thoughts???


no. it is NOT normal. what are you reconstituting it with?

something else to think of...

when you pre swab the injection site, are you leaving it fairly wet? I ask because I've pinned when still wet and pulled in a slight amount of alchohol with the needle, and this caused me a burning sensation. Injection site should be dry when you pin.............

----------


## Brazensol

It may have been slightly wet, didn't pay that much attention to be honest. Pretty much followed same steps for pinning T-cyp and never had a burn from that yet. I used bacteriostatic water to reconstitute.

----------


## vinceproduction

For what it's worth I've noticed burning when reconstituting any peps with sterile water like I received from the sponsors site. When using bacteriostatic I don't get any sting or burn.

----------


## Times Roman

I always reconstitute with ba water, never sterile water. and it never burns. except when i pin and the alchohol swab moisture hasn't dried yet (rare)

----------


## oscarjones

You should try injecting Caverjet (PGE-1) into your cock. You need reconstitute with acetic acid and that shit burns! I say suck it up.

----------


## vinceproduction

Lol yeah I have a pretty high pain threshold and I have to say no way i could ever do it! I give you a lot of credit man! And TR yep I'll always use ba from now on. I just used what came with them and never again.

----------

